# Two Pigeons: Need Home!!!



## arfarf (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello guys,

I need a new home for my two beauties. I have two pigeons that I saved off the streets of San Francisco. They have been living with me for several years now. One is named, Motor because he coos constantly. Motor is perfectly heathy except for suffering a broken wing and a broken foot that mended badly. The other one is Crusty who got attacked most probably by a cat. When I found him he had dry blood all over him and therefore, the name, Crusty fit perfectly for him. He suffered a broken wing as well, but is also perfectly healthy. Both, of these pigeons have maintained a good diet and have been bathed with dog shampoo. I cannot take care of them any longer because I live in a small apartment and have found out that I am allergic to the powdery dust that comes off their feathers. 
So, please if you are interested in providing my pigeons with a home email me at: [email protected]
Lastly, I have a question. How do you ship pigeons?

Yours truly,
Chris


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*motor*

i have always wanted a cooer! a fat pigeon to sit on his pearch and coo himself insane (not literally) as i hum along and compulsively brag about it to my friends and compliment him with treats and spoil him rotton. i dont know if you can ship them accross the border, but i am in toronto ontario, and would gladly take both. i am assuming you want them to stay together.
if you cant send them accross the border, someone in the u.s would be happy i am sure, to take the little coooooo-ers

paloma


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

arfarf said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> Lastly, I have a question. How do you ship pigeons?
> ...


HI Chris,

Sorry to hear about your allergy. You can find petcarriers/shippers if you click on the following link:

http://www.petports.com/

Also, in the PT resource section, many of the Pigeon Supply links also carry approved shipping boxes.

Good luck,

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Crusty and Motor Have Safely Arrived*

Crusty and Motor safely arrived at my local Post Office this morning. I picked them up as soon as I got the call, and they are now settling in nicely.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Terry, you are a miracle worker. I don't know how you find the time and BUDGET your time so efficiently.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I don't know how you find the time and BUDGET your time so efficiently.


LOL! Thanks, Brad .. I just operate in frantic mode most of the time!

Terry


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*lucky you!!*

tawhatley you are the luckiest guy to have a cooing cooer like mmotor. it is my dream to have a pigeon that coos non stop~!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cooingsosweetly said:


> tawhatley you are the luckiest guy to have a cooing cooer like mmotor. it is my dream to have a pigeon that coos non stop~!


Yes, Motor is quite the pigeon as is Crusty .. both very nice birds and had been extremely well cared for by Chris. They are big and healthy birds.

I see I have confused you as to my gender .. my given name is Teresa but got the Terry when in college and that was long enough ago that it wasn't yet fashionable to use an "i" instead of a "y".

Terry


----------

